# Barudan ZN 1998 / is it a good price or not



## canchi (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi guys well I've been looking at a Barudan ZN 1998, 9 needle embroidery machine with TES Creator Pro software.
do you guys think $9000 for it is a good deal or not.

thanks


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

I personally think that is a little high for a nine needle machine that is 10 years old. 

Here is a website that has tons of used machines all the time. I would not neccesarily buy off this site but it will give you some ideas.

Used embroidery machines, screen printing equipment, digitizing software


----------



## canchi (Jun 23, 2008)

thanks LUV I to thought it was a bit pricy


----------



## threadsemb (Feb 11, 2007)

Canchi,
I think it is a good price.... I'd love to check it out myself if you have passed on it.
Willing to tell me where you saw this or otherwise pass on the lead?
Stacy


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I would think that was way high for the machine and software. I would think for a little more you could buy a new 15 needle machine. I wish you the best . ...... JB


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I think it is high also, especially for a 9 needle.
And I wouldn't pay anything for TES software. I have it and hate it.


----------

